# Manchester City - Chelsea. 3 dicembre 2016 ore 13:30. Tv Streaming.



## admin (27 Novembre 2016)

Super big match della quattordicesima giornata della Premier League inglese. Si affrontano la prima (il Chelsea) contro la seconda (il City) della classifica. Sfida nella sfida il duello tra Conte e Guardiola.

Manchester City - Chelsea si giocherà sabato 3 dicembre 2016 alle ore 13:30 italiane.

Dove vedere City - Chelsea in tv?

Diretta su Sky (Fox Sports) ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente a partire dalle 13:30.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2016)

Booooom! Partita che arriva proprio a ciccio. Al momento giusto.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Novembre 2016)

Spero il Chelsea di Conte distrugga Guardiola e il City. I blues hanno una fame e una cattiveria paurose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2016)

Tutta la vita Chelsea


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2016)

Temo possa finire male per Gonde


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ci siamo


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
[FONT=&quot]
City: Bravo; Stones, Otamendi, Kolarov; Fernandinho, Gündogan; Navas, Sanè, Silva, De Bruyne; Aguero
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Chelsea: Courtois; Azpilicueta, David Luiz, Cahill (c); Moses, Kante, Fabregas, Alonso; Pedro, Diego Costa, Hazard[/FONT]*


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Guardiola poteva metterli altri 5 attaccanti


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Gol del City. Autogol di Cahill.*


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Autogol del Chelsea.

City in vantaggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Gol di Costa.*


----------



## LukeLike (3 Dicembre 2016)

Dio mio che palla Fabregas...quello bollito.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Dio mio che palla Fabregas...quello bollito.



Già.

E pure Navas sul primo gol. Un altro bollito.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il City si sta mangiando di tutto.

Gran gol di Diego Costa


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Willian 

2-1 Chelsea


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Diego Costa mostruoso!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

*2-1 Willian.*

Incredibile. Il City si è mangiato 12 palle gol.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ma questo Diego Costa? Incredibile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2016)

è la prima partita di premier che guardo quest'anno. tornerò a fare volentieri a meno di guardarla. fasi difensive degne di club dilettantistici. e poi mi dicono pure che è il campionato più bello del mondo. per piacere


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*3-1 Chelsea Hazard

FINALE*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Capolavoro di Conte 1-3


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Conte oggi è l'unico vero fuoriclasse della panchina. Non ce n'è per nessuno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2016)

Che giocatore Costa...


----------



## .Nitro (3 Dicembre 2016)

L ha persa il City,non ha chiuso la partita mangiandosi di tutto,una volta subito il pareggio troppo scoperti in fatti il Chelsea con 3 passaggi ha fatto 2 goal


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2016)

Che squadra di pagliacci il City. Non sanno perdere.. mamma mia


----------



## Schism75 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Capolavoro di Antonio nostro. Non mi stancherò di dirlo mai, anche se Montella sta facendo bene, che lo avrei voluto da noi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Dicembre 2016)

L'anno scorso la squadra che ha vinto 3-1 in casa del City, ha poi vinto il campionato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Dicembre 2016)

Furbetto Fabregas  dà il buffetto a un Fernandinho già nervoso e poi si lascia strozzare e spingere. Rosso a Fernandinho giusto comunque.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Conte sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, ma in questa partita ha avuto anche gran fortuna. Il goal mangiato da De Bruyne è di quelli irreali e clamorosi. Li la partita finiva.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ho visto il secondo tempo, Fabregas non mi sembra bollito. Penso che da noi sarebbe come il Dalai Lama


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Conte sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, ma in questa partita ha avuto anche gran fortuna. Il goal mangiato da De Bruyne è di quelli irreali e clamorosi. Li la partita finiva.



Quoto in toto. Al Chelsea oggi è girato tutto bene. Bravissimi in contropiede a sfruttare le occasioni che hanno avuto, ma se fosse finita 2-0 per il City non sarebbe stato affatto scandaloso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti a Conte...è riuscito in poco tempo a costruire una squadra tosta che gioca unita e fa le cose essenziali per portare a casa il risultato...che alla fine è l'unica cosa che conta veramente nel calcio e nello sport in generale...
Tra i giocatori scesi in campo mi ha colpito più di tutti Hazard...semplicemente stratosferico...


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2016)

Non so perché ma comincio a credere poco all'arrivo di Fabregas.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fabregas finito dicevano gli intenditori lol


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma comincio a credere poco all'arrivo di Fabregas.


Purtroppo la penso come te...è l'unica alternativa ''tecnica'' che hanno a centrocampo e dubito che Conte se ne liberi facilmente...anche perchè è chiaro come il sole che lotteranno per il titolo...


----------

